# Goat toys and structures for pasture



## ShadyTreeAcres

I am finishing up my goats pasture area this weekend and am curious what everyone has bought or built for their goats to play with/on?  I have found a large wooden spool on Craigslist for $30 that I plan to pick up on Sunday.  Any other ideas?

Pics are also super helpful!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Found this idea the other day and would love to make it!


----------



## Alexz7272

I got old tree stumps for free off craigslist and my guys love jumping and climbing on it! Also have the old 35s from my Jeep half buried in the ground so they can jump on them, they play king of the hill.  I also took two cable spools and put a crosswalk across them so they can jump up and walk back and forth. Hope that gives you some ideas!


----------



## MaggieSims

Green Acres Farm said:


> Found this idea the other day and would love to make it!
> 
> View attachment 23268





LOVE THIS AND I HAVE TIRES AND LUMBER TO USE, totally getting the sawzall out tomorrow!


----------



## Hens and Roos

We built a tower with different sized spools.  We also picked up 2 tractor tires and cut those in half for them to climb on as well!


----------



## NH homesteader

Seriously great ideas! My goats have a spool and a picnic table. Plus they live partially in the  woods so they have some downed trees and stumps to climb on.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Another idea I would love to try!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

ANOTHER tire idea I want to make. It is a tire filled with cement to help wear down hooves!


----------



## Alexz7272

Green Acres Farm said:


> ANOTHER tire idea I want to make. It is a tire filled with cement to help wear down hooves!
> 
> View attachment 23273


 We actually tried this and currently have it in pasture, mine dont seem to like it to much but it is still new. Super easy to do though!


----------



## norseofcourse

Don't forget to drill holes in tires when needed, so they don't hold water and become mosquito breeding places.

I have a couple tree stumps and a small spool for my sheep, and the young lambs climb on them, but not as much as goats would.


----------

